# Electric City Trolley Museum Train Show



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

The Annual Electric City Trolley Museum President's Day weekend Train Show is only a week away. Here you can see the Warrior Run Locomotive Works finescale layout and lots of live steam action. The museum is located at the end of the parking lot at Steamtown in Scranton, PA. Here's a video to whet your appetite.






Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,
Good to see you are having so much fun with iMovie. Great 'Trailer' - but where was the snow? 

P.S. Your text "Here you can see" suggested we would see Clem's layout on the video. No sign of it.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Pete,

You can see a short clip of Clem's layout in this trailer from last year. It was created with footage from 2013 which I recently archived into "offline" video storage to create more space for 2015 video, so I didn't have it at the ready for this year's project. My bad. I need to relook at keeping some stuff "at the ready".


----------

